# Please help coding Exc.Flank Mass



## Hopp (May 13, 2009)

Hi - Wondering if someone would help with coding the following:  Excision of 6cm deep subcu. right flank mass with layered closure  DX:  Lipoma (Also, Doc.Wants to bill an office visit with this?  Not sure-about that either)    
Thanks for your help
Deb, CPC


----------



## dmaec (May 13, 2009)

I'd need a bit more info before being able to help with codes.  Need to see the dictation to determine if both can be coded...and what "exactly" was done.


----------



## lring (May 13, 2009)

*closure*

I would use 21930 and a layered closure from 12031-12057 category (size matters  with 214.1.  If this is the first time the provider has examined the mass and made the decision on this date to excise it -you can bill the E&M with a -25.  Assuming this was all done in the office not in the OR.

Lynn Ring


----------



## heathermc (May 13, 2009)

I would only use 21930.  Per the coders desk reference this code includes layer closure with sutures, staples or steri-strips.


----------



## mbort (May 13, 2009)

I agree with Heather, just the 21930.  Depth does not matter with this code and as Heather mentioned, it would include the closure.

Mary, CPC, COSC


----------

